
Triplebyte may be the future of technical interviewing - anonymous38
https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9993428c2d857f61985e
======
dang
This looks good. Unfortunately, it was killed by a spam filter. Sorry; those
are tuned more aggressively for new accounts. We've marked your account legit
so this won't happen again, and you're welcome to repost it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/repost?id=10448456](https://news.ycombinator.com/repost?id=10448456).

(We did tweak the title slightly to make it more neutral.)

------
anonymous38
Author here. I'm posting this anonymously because of conflicts of interest, as
described in the post. But you can AMA here. If you know or figure out who I
am (it won't be that hard) please don't out me.

